# kinda quiet...what do you guys think?



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

here is an editorial from sundays forum.

http://new.in-forum.com/articles/?id=14511


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think when ND gets as screwed up as most other states - you and many like you will be sorry.

This argument has been (all) covered already - you did'nt get it the 1st time - why would we think you may now ??? Obvisouly $$$ is more important than caution. I believe all those interests he says he represents. Have never really been serious hunters in ND. Plus they have not got the "rest of the story" on how important residents are to their economy. All that is happening is residents are being pushed out, so more NR's can over crowd the few areas with the services (I believe those interests were as full, when it was mostly ND residents traveling to their areas to hunt.) It was special to live here & have what we had. Unless these towns expand their services to handle us all - whats the point ??? & do you think they are going to do that, for a month, or month & a half of overcrowding each fall ??? These areas cannot handle all that come now. Real economic development, or spreading out the NR's that come (or want to) can only be done by more zones & a reasonable # of people per zone. Based on sound wildlife management. Not by the greed & lust of those that don't really care. Plus all the bad feelings that are spread & SPUN by those that see this as economic good will be hard to repair--- Get while the getting is good - one way or the other it will end, or deteriate to a point, most of us hardly recognize. (Then will you be as happy ???)

I just hope the voters can / will see who is sincere & knowledgable & who is in it for the $$$ & that the Legislature is not blinded by $$$ and half truths ???

Our Govenor & G&FD Director have obvisouly let us down. Odds are so will the voters & Legislature. sad Sad SAD !!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Two additional editorials posted in the GF Herald. Hey don't kill the messenger here.  Read if you are curious. oke:

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/3659799.htm

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/3659769.htm


----------



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

I like that second one. wheres bobby?


----------

